# Xbox One Demos liefen auf Pc-Hardware



## soyus3 (15. Juni 2013)

Wie jetzt berichtet wird liefen die gezeigten Xbox One Spiele-Demos scheibar auf Pc-Hardware.
Dabei soll ein Windows 7 von HP mit einer Gtx 700 Series-Gpu zum Einsatz gekommen sein.
Anscheinend wollte Microsoft einfach ein stabiles und Perfomencemässig gutes System präsentieren.
Bei der PS4 habe man aber tatsächlich die eigenen Dev-Kits auf der Konsole gezeigt und nicht High-End Pc`s dafür verwendet.

Quelle: Xbox One Games At E3 Were Running On Windows 7 With Nvidia GTX Cards


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juni 2013)

Gute und vor allem ungewollte Werbung für den PC


----------



## >M.Pain (15. Juni 2013)

Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Erklärungen hier, von unseren Konsolfanboys 

Und es geht wieder los 3.2.1......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2013)

Tja ...   Das ist schon verdammt traurig,  und zeigt auch was Microsoft denn selbst zum Thema denkt


----------



## Jahai (15. Juni 2013)

Ich find's ja grandios, dass Microsoft nicht einmal auf diesen Rechner ihr ach so tolles Windows 8 nutzen


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich find's ja grandios, dass Microsoft nicht einmal auf diesen Rechner ihr ach so tolles Windows 8 nutzen


 
Hab ich glatt übersehen    Jaja ...    also wenn die Meldung stimmt, hat Microsoft hier scheinbar ein ernstes Problem mit sich selbst


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Juni 2013)

Nicht nur Windows 7, sondern auch die Nvidia GPU sind kurios. Sollen die Konsolen nicht beide auf der GCN-Architektur laufen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juni 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt übersehen    Jaja ...    also wenn die Meldung stimmt, hat Microsoft hier scheinbar ein ernstes Problem mit sich selbst


 
Die Xbox One wird bestimmt auch so ein Verkaufsschlager wie Windows 8 


Darüber hinaus müssen Entwickler Geld am MS abdrücken, um ihre Spiele zu patchen. Das bedeutet: Die Patchs werden von MS durchgeführt und nicht direkt von den Entwicklern und dafür verlangt MS Kohle. Bei Sony können die Entwickler selbst ihre Spiele patchen, ohne den Umweg über Sony.


----------



## Computer_Freak (15. Juni 2013)

Microflop at it's best


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

Wie ich MS kenne, werden sie auch dafür wieder eine einleuchtende Erklärung haben


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie ich MS kenne, werden sie auch dafür wieder eine einleuchtende Erklärung haben


 
"Die Kunden wollen das so"    Immer wieder schön, wenn Firmen (ganz allgemein)  damit irgendwelchen Unsinn rechtfertigen wollen


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2013)

_*wer weiß, vielei kann man die neuen Xbox one games auch auf normalen PC´s zocken*_


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Juni 2013)

Hammer hard, da fehlen einen die Worte.

Und wieder ein minus Punkt für xone, mittlerweile ziemlich viele.


Man man wo ich es grade gelesen hab ging mir die pulsarder, unteraller sau, boa wie krass Ey, xone steht unter kein guten Stern.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2013)

da könnte man sich ja glatt denken das die Xbox one ziemlich sch3isse sein muss bei den spielen zwecks grafik und so  hmm


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Juni 2013)

Probefahrt : Fiat Panda mit 12V und 500 PS.
Endprodukt : Fiat Panda


----------



## Rizoma (15. Juni 2013)

Irgend wie geil, MS hat auch kein einziges Fettnäpfchen ausgelassen


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Juni 2013)

Naja angeblich soll die 3mal schneller sein durch cloudgaming Unterstützung.
Ob das so stimmt, möchte ich nicht unterschreiben, fühl mich von Microsoft verarsc-t.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Naja angeblich soll die 3mal schneller sein durch cloudgaming Unterstützung.
> Ob das so stimmt, möchte ich nicht unterschreiben, fühl mich von Microsoft verarsc-t.


 
Vielleicht war da gerade ein Gewitter in der Cloud da mussten sie auf PCs ausweichen


----------



## ColorMe (15. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt so verwerlich daran?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2013)

Leute ich hab die Erklärung dafür!

MS hat vergessen zu erwähnen das die XBox One lediglich eine Software ist, die es ermöglicht auf Windows 7 Games zu zoggN. Man kauft keine Konsole. Die angegebene Hardware sind die Mindestanforderungen des PCs. Man bekommt auch noch ein USB Gamespad und ne Webcam dazu. 

Jetzt muss ich mir ne trockene Hose anziehen und duschen gehen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2013)

*M$ will EA vom BADASS Thron stürtzen*


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Juni 2013)

@ColorME
Kannst du lesen? Hast du verstanden, was da steht? Ich bezweifel es!


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2013)

auf der xbox seite von FB gehts auch übelst ab xDD


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt so verwerlich daran?



Ich zitiere noch mal die Überschrift: "Xbox One Demos liefen auf Pc-Hardware" 

Wenn ich demonstrieren möchte, was die Xbox kann, sollte ich das auch auf einer Xbox tun, oder?


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juni 2013)

Gibt es etwa noch kein stabiles und ausgereiftes Devkit von MS?
Hat MS nicht irgend welche Schwierigkeiten bei der Produktion?


----------



## Atma (15. Juni 2013)

Versteh nicht, warum da jetzt so eine Sensation daraus gemacht wird. Es ist nichts Neues, dass Spiele für kommende Konsolen auf dem PC vorgeführt werden. Zum Launch der 360/PS3 war es doch nicht anders. Entweder ist das finale Devkit noch nicht fertig oder es war keine ausreichende Menge für die E3 verfügbar, das kann viele Gründe haben.

Und dass Grafikkarten von Nvidia eingesetzt wurden, zeigt doch nur eins: Die feuchten Träume der AMD Fanboys, in der eine überlegene Performance auf GCN basierten Grafikkarten prophezeit wurde, bestätigen sich nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (15. Juni 2013)

Weil es das  Bild der Konsole verzerrt wenn bei einer Demonstration ein Highend PC die Arbeit macht.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2013)

Der eigentliche Hammer an der Story ist doch nicht die Verwendung von PCs für die Demo, sondern die Verwendung von Windows 7.

Windows 8 war Microsoft wohl nicht reibungslos genug...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2013)

MS hat wohl angenommen, dass keiner der Entwickler mit Win8 arbeitet, also war auch kein DevKit dafür ausgelegt. 

@Atma
Das wird sich noch zeigen, da bis jetzt nicht wirklich was optimiert werden musste. 

@Topic
Ich warte jetzt auf die Erklärung von MS, dass es für die Kunden ein Vorteil sei, wenn sie das Signal vom PC durch die XBox schleifen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Juni 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt so verwerlich daran?


 Verstehe ich auch nicht... kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


>M.Pain schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Erklärungen hier, von unseren Konsolfanboys [...]


Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
Ist doch ganz logisch. Um dir das beantworten zu können, muss ich nicht mal ein "Fanboy" sein.
Man wollte eine stabile und sichere Umgebung, ohne dass irgendwelche Beta-Devkits beim Abspielen der Demos abstürzen - ist ja auf der E3 oft genug passiert. Microsoft konnte sich es nicht leisten, nochmal negativ mit der Xone aufzufallen, daher hat man den PC als stabile Plattform gewählt.
Außerdem konnte man durch die High-End-Hardware bestimmt nochmal die Grafikqualität ein bisschen nach oben schrauben, besseres AA verwenden etc. Vielleicht ist man bei der Playstation eben mit den Devkits schon weiter und man konnte den Vorsprung nur ausgleichen, indem man den Umweg über den PC genommen hat. Ich sehe dabei aber absolut nichts Verwerfliches und kann auch nicht verstehen, warum hier alle so durchdrehen. Klar, es handelt sich um eine Demonstration und evtl. wird die Darstellung auf das Spiel wird etwas verzerrt, andererseits erwartet den Kunden auf Messen NIE das entgültige Spiel (was ja auch im Voraus klar sein sollte) und andere Entwickler präsentieren auch gerade den besten Part ihres Spiels. Dass die Spiele auf den Messen im Nachhinein also nicht so gut sind, wie ihre 15 min-Vorabdemos, sollte also mehr als klar sein. Wahrscheinlich versuchen alle einfach zwangshaft, die Konsolen schlecht zu machen. Typisches Schubladendenken eben, wie es hier so häufig vorkommt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz logisch. Um dir das beantworten zu können, muss ich nicht mal ein "Fanboy" sein.
> Man wollte eine *stabile und sichere Umgebung, ohne dass irgendwelche Beta-Devkits beim Abspielen der Demos abstürzen* - ist ja auf der E3 oft genug passiert. *Microsoft konnte sich es nicht leisten, nochmal negativ mit der Xone aufzufallen, daher hat man den PC als stabile Plattform gewählt.*


 
Dann lies Dir mal die Quelle durch  

Julian Rignall @*JazRignall* 
_I just played an Xbox One game using an Xbox One controller that crashed... to a Windows 7, Hewlet Packard-branded desktop. Magic!_
_2:01 AM - 13 Jun 2013_


Sooo stabil war die Plattform dann wohl doch nicht


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Oh man, ich bekomm mich garnicht mehr ein. Jetzt ist es doch noch ein Weiterer Grund keine XboxOne zu kaufen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann lies Dir mal die Quelle durch
> 
> Julian Rignall @*JazRignall*
> _I just played an Xbox One game using an Xbox One controller that crashed... to a Windows 7, Hewlet Packard-branded desktop. Magic!_
> ...


 Looool 
Okay, das ist echt bitter   
Vielleicht waren die Spiele der Xbox ja zu anspruchslos, daher hat man noch nen virtuellen Win7-PC mit virtueller GTX 780 emuliert und darauf dann wiederum die Xone emuliert und darauf das Spiel abgespielt ;P
Naja, wahrscheinlich waren einfach die DevKits nicht so weit und für die Emulation hat man massiv mehr Leistung gebraucht - das ist mal meine Theorie^^
Nur kann ich nicht verstehen, warum sich Leute hier im Forum gerade DESHALB keine Xone kaufen wollen^^
Gebrauchtspielesperre, Onlinezwang, dubiose Kinect2-Einbindung, weniger Leistung als die PS4 - okay.
Aber deshalb? Bis die Xone fertig ist, fließt noch viel Wasser die Donau herunter. Sowas kann einfach passieren, wenn man kein fertiges Produkt in der Hand hat - was auf Spielemessen immer der Fall ist.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Aber man kann schonmal Xbox One Controller für Windows Nutzen.  
Ich will so ein Emulator für die One Games


----------



## Ryle (15. Juni 2013)

Ich weis gar nicht wie oft in der Presse Konferenz gesagt wurde "only possible on Xbox One". Und dann laufen sämtliche Demos auf einem PC....großes Kino Mircosoft.


> Man wollte eine stabile und sichere Umgebung, ohne dass irgendwelche Beta-Devkits beim Abspielen der Demos abstürzen - ist ja auf der E3 oft genug passiert. Microsoft konnte sich es nicht leisten, nochmal negativ mit der Xone aufzufallen, daher hat man den PC als stabile Plattform gewählt.



Das mag ja sein, allerdings steht MS jetzt in noch schlechterem Licht da. MS will im November releasen, wenn da jetzt noch nicht einmal die Dev Kits stabil laufen, dann will ich nicht wissen was im Endeffekt auf den Kunden zukommt. MS ist einfach in so ziemlich jedes Fettnäpfchen getreten und wenn die das Ruder nicht um 180° rumreißen, wird das mit der Xbox wohl nichts mehr. 

Ich bin wirklich auf die Verkaufszahlen bis 2014 gespannt. Die Xbox One steht ja nicht nur bei den sonst so paranoiden Deutschen in der Kritik, sondern weltweit waren alle PKs ein Desaster und MS muss sich am laufenden Band rechtfertigen. Dazu kommt noch der Verzicht auf den asiatischen Markt, das könnte abseits der USA ein derber Reinfall werden.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juni 2013)

Selber machen sie viel Werbung für Windows 8 und geben dafür hunderte Millionen Dollar aus und selber nutzen sie dann Windows 7 für die Prototypen.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2013)

Das Windows 7 genutzt wurde ist ja mal interessant. 

Den Aufstand um den verwendeten PC verstehe ich dagegen nicht. Sony hat es auch nicht anderst gemacht, nur waren sie so schlau und haben den Rechner Beta Devkit genannt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Windows 7 genutzt wurde ist ja mal interessant.
> 
> Den Aufstand um den verwendeten PC verstehe ich dagegen nicht. Sony hat es auch nicht anderst gemacht, nur waren sie so schlau und haben den Rechner Beta Devkit genannt.


 
Quelle? das Sony auch einen Rechner genutzt hat?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2013)

Zu den Bildern:

Aus meiner Erfahrung im Messebau kann ich sagen, dass die Rechner dort in den Schränken ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen sein müssen. Wir hatten mal iMac Minis für die Bildschirmpräsentation im Außenbereich verbaut. Die Dinger sind reihenweise ausgefallen oder abgestürzt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch hier zum Absturz geführt hat. In einem solchen nahezu abgeschlossenen Schrank entwickeln sich ganz schnell mal 60° Außentemperatur. Von den Komponenten will ich gar nicht reden.

Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Rechner gar nicht von Microsoft selbst stammen, sondern von einem Dienstleister dort einfach hingestellt wurden. MS wird dann nur noch die Software aufgespielt haben. So war das jedenfalls auch bei uns regelmäßig der Fall.


----------



## Healrox (15. Juni 2013)

Naja, also genau genommen ist an der Überschrift wirklich überhaupt nichts dran. Es ist ewig lang bekannt, das Sony und M$ beide von der von IBM hergestellten Supercomputer/Risc Chip Architektur wegwollen, hin zu einer x86 Architektur. Das ist nun mal PC Hardware und bis Ende des Jahres werden die Komponenten der Konsolen in angepasster Form auch auf dem freien Markt zu kaufen sein.
Dieser Hardwarewechsel ist auch der plausible Grund für die nicht vorhandene Abwärtskompatibilität. Für softwarebasierte Emulationen wird die vorhandene Hardware noch nicht ausreichen.

Was für mich wirklich interessant wird: Wann steht der erste Client im Netz, der dafür sorgt, das die Spiele beider Konsolen auf dem PC laufen?
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das der wahre Grund, warum M$ so auf ihren DRMs rumreitet. Die werden von ihren DevKits so nah am PC sein, das es kaum zu verhindern sein wird, das Spiele ohne viel hacking sowohl auf der XBone als auch auf einem PC laufen werden.
...wie ja schon jetzt der Fall ist.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es doch noch ein Weiterer Grund keine XboxOne zu kaufen.


 es is ne konsole - wieviele gründe brauchst du da denn noch *flücht*


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Juni 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> es is ne konsole - wieviele gründe brauchst du da denn noch *flücht*


 Only [*insert your name here*] can prevent flamewars.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Quelle? das Sony auch einen Rechner genutzt hat?


 
Das stand doch damals in allen News. Hier mal der 1. Link den google ausgespuckt hat.

Präsentation der PS4: Sonys Luftnummer - Digital | STERN.DE


----------



## polarwolf (15. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich XBone und PS4 vergleiche gibt es nur einen einzigen Grund, die Xbox zu kaufen, und das sind die Spiele, die es nur für die XBox geben wird, wie Ryse oder Quantum Break (das Argument gilt allerdings auch für PS4-exklusive Titel wie das neue Killzone, ist also nicht wirklich ein Vorteil), ansonsten hat Sony die Nase vorne in jedem Bereich, die PS4 ist im Vergleich zur XBox:


kein Datenstaubsauger und keine Überwachungsbox (die Enthüllungen über die amerikanischen Geheimdienste zeigen, dass ich nicht paranoid bin, Microsoft ist eine amerikanische Firma, die viel eher dafür prädistiniert ist, ungefragt Daten über ihre Kunden zu sammeln und ggf. an Behörden weiterzugeben. Sony als japanisches Unternehmen ist mir viel sympathischer.
günstiger (399$ vs 499$)
weniger restriktiv was DRM-Maßnahmen und Gebrauchtspiele-Sperren angeht.
Ich wünsche Sony von ganzem Herzen, dass ihre Konsole erfolgreicher sein wird als die XBox, schon mit der PS3 haben sie gezeigt, dass sie meiner Meinung nach das bessere Produkt haben (das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk ist ein großer Vorteil gegenüber einem DVD-ROM, weil Blurays viel größere Datenmengen speichern können, und das 2006! Leider hat sich BR noch nicht als Standard durchsetzen können, deshalb durfte ich letztes Jahr z.B. Max Payne 3 von 5 DVDs aus installieren


----------



## soyus3 (15. Juni 2013)

Bei der Präsentation von Dead Rising 3 hört genau hin bei 3:15.Fällt da was auf ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dH1ZGZrgUco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Cool Dead Rising für PC


----------



## Rizoma (15. Juni 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das stand doch damals in allen News. Hier mal der 1. Link den google ausgespuckt hat.
> 
> Präsentation der PS4: Sonys Luftnummer - Digital | STERN.DE



Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut von dem Bericht? Der hat mit der E3 nix zu tun.


----------



## nulchking (15. Juni 2013)

Es ist doch immer so das die Spiele die neu auf einer Messe vorgestellt werden auf PCs laufen, war selbst bei der PS1 nicht anders.
Programmieren auf einer Konsole ist unmöglich, weiß jetzt nicht was so besonders daran ist das erste Versionen vom Entwickler auf einem PC laufen.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2013)

soyus3 schrieb:


> Bei der Präsentation von Dead Rising 3 hört genau hin bei 3:15.Fällt da was auf ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


du meinst wohl "wollen sie das Windows Aero farbschema beibehalten"


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie freu ich mich das die es auf nem PC Gezeigt haben. Metal Gear Solid oder Quantum Break aufm PC Zocken per Emulator. Hoffentlich hat einer auf der E3 die Soft gerippt.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht, wenn MS damit durchkommt mach ich das auch!
Auto ankündigen, Porsche vorführen, Trabbi verkaufen...

Generell, was spricht denn jetzt noch dafür sich eine MS-Box oder Sony-Schachtel zu holen?
Beide Dinger fahren auf x86, ein Port von Spielen auf den PC sollte also recht problemlos sein...
Warum sollte man etwas kaufen, das nicht einmal der Hersteller freiwillig verwendet?
Und wieso um alles in der Welt läuft auf den PC's kein Windows 8? Schrecklich...

Wenns Xbox One oder PS 4 exklusive Games gibt dauerts sicher nicht lang bis ein findiger Holzfäller die Schutzmechanismen, welche das Spiel "Konsolen"-exklusiv halten, umgeht und den PC zur Konsole "upgradet", Daumenfreude dran und fertig...

Konsolen die keine Konsolen sind! PC Spiele werden verkrüppelt um auf den Teilen zu laufen! Wo sind die Datenschützer?!


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Juni 2013)

Da werden ganz schnell Hacker hinter das System kommen. 
Nach dieser Nachricht werden sie es erst recht versuchen.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2013)

Es ist ja schon länger bekannt das es sich bei der XBOX One und der PS4 um "x86"-Systeme handelt...
Also handelt es sich um kleine PC's, mit ein paar Extras wie das Kamerazeugs und die Controller, in einem kleinen Gehäuse...

Die Spiele für die Systeme auf den echten PC zu bekommen sollte absolut kein Problem sein, es muss ja nichts emuliert werden, vermutlich werden irgendwelche Laufzeitroutinen angepasst, aber das ist auch kein großes Problem wie uns MS und Sony ja bereits gezeigt haben...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juni 2013)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> ist auch kein großes Problem wie uns MS und Sony ja bereits gezeigt haben...


 Nur zwischen "können" und "wollen" ist ein riesiger unterschied, aber wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat ist das "wollen" eher nicht sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## Razier (15. Juni 2013)

Die Xbox muss einfach floppen.
Die geben sich viel Mühe, dass es so kommt.


----------



## xXenermaXx (15. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht war da gerade ein Gewitter in der Cloud da mussten sie auf PCs ausweichen



hahaha, made my day


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (16. Juni 2013)

soyus3 schrieb:


> Bei der Präsentation von Dead Rising 3 hört genau hin bei 3:15.Fällt da was auf ?
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH1ZGZrgUco



Gut aufgepasst !


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon länger bekannt das es sich bei der XBOX One und der PS4 um "x86"-Systeme handelt...
> Also handelt es sich um kleine PC's, mit ein paar Extras wie das Kamerazeugs und die Controller, in einem kleinen Gehäuse...
> 
> Die Spiele für die Systeme auf den echten PC zu bekommen sollte absolut kein Problem sein, es muss ja nichts emuliert werden, vermutlich werden irgendwelche Laufzeitroutinen angepasst, aber das ist auch kein großes Problem wie uns MS und Sony ja bereits gezeigt haben...



vergiss es, ja sie verwenden x86, aber eine custom architektur, jetzt laufen die games evtl noch an einem highend-pc, aber sobald die software angepasst ist sitzt sie wie ein maßschuh der angeklebt wurde. den amd soc wird man als apu so nicht bekommen. vom speichermanagment über latenzen etc ist das wie äpfel und birnen. wenn du die konsole emulieren willst kostet das mehr leistung als es gibt und wenn du das spiel porten willst und die stellen nicht kennst dauert das länger als wenn du es selbst neu schreibst.


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. Juni 2013)

Xbox One Top 100 & Supporting E3 Q&A - Pastebin.com    mal was zum lesen *159 fragen und anworten* zu XBOX one


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juni 2013)

Liest sich fast wie ein Werbeflyer.


----------



## omega™ (16. Juni 2013)

Mal ehrlich, warum auch nicht?
Schließlich gibt es auch nicht für jeden Spieleentwickler ein Dev-Kit.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

omega™;5370708 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich, warum auch nicht?
> Schließlich gibt es auch nicht für jeden Spieleentwickler ein Dev-Kit.



Bist Du sicher bzw. gibt's dazu ne Quelle? Worauf testen die dann ihre Entwicklungen?


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2013)

Das Problem ist doch, dass viele potenzielle Käufer von diesen News niemals was mitbekommen werden. Die denken, dass das gezeigte Material (falls sie sich das angucken und nicht einfach blind kaufen) von der XBone oder halt der PS4 stammt.


----------



## Spinal (16. Juni 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Windows 7, sondern auch die Nvidia GPU sind kurios. Sollen die Konsolen nicht beide auf der GCN-Architektur laufen?


 
Also ich finde die ganze Meldung nicht so schlimm, nur schade das evtl. einige Spiele auf der Konsole gar nicht so gut aussehen. Aber mit der Geforce irritiewrt mich da fast mehr, ich dachte, Nvidias Gerede von den Entwicklertools und das in praktisch jedem Entwickler-PC eine Nvidia Karte steckt wäre so eine art Werbeselbstbeweihräucherung. Aber vielleicht ist da wirklich was dran ^^


----------



## Pixy (17. Juni 2013)

Oh man, egal wann ich was über MS oder der XBOX ONE lese, die News sind zu 99,9% nicht positv.
Also wer sich die noch Kauft, dem ist wahrlich nicht zu helfen und wahrscheinlich ist dieser jemand, auch jemand, der sich gut beraten fühlt, wenn dieser bei Media Markt einkauft.

Spätestens da, ist Hoffnung und Malz verloren.


----------



## Primer (17. Juni 2013)

Wieso?
Da MS auf den PC setzt ist doch schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen


----------



## wishi (17. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5368134 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute und vor allem ungewollte Werbung für den PC


 
Auch, aber ich würde eher sagen:

Gute und vor allem ungewollte Werbung für die PS4 

Jetzt mal ehrlich, mal vom PC abgesehen, man braucht beide Systeme, PC und Konsole (wie ich finde).
Aber mir kommt ne XBox One nicht in´s Haus, noch nicht mal´s geschenkt. Würde direkt wieder liquide gemacht werden und ne PS4 von geholt!


----------



## wishi (17. Juni 2013)

Pixy schrieb:


> Oh man, egal wann ich was über MS oder der XBOX ONE lese, die News sind zu 99,9% nicht positv.
> Also wer sich die noch Kauft, dem ist wahrlich nicht zu helfen und wahrscheinlich ist dieser jemand, auch jemand, der sich gut beraten fühlt, wenn dieser bei Media Markt einkauft.
> 
> Spätestens da, ist Hoffnung und Malz verloren.


 
Neeeee, bestimmt nicht! Mein MM-Mann fragte mich was ich will und er empfahl mir statt ner Wii-U die Wii...Recht hatta gehabt! Viel für wenig Geld (dank Homebrew). Sind nicht alle Verkäufer und Berater so "Engstirnig". Gab sogar noch ne ne 2te Wiimote mit bei und 50% auf USB Stick. 

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber ich kann die Zitatauswahl nich nutzen, warum auch immer! Warum ist das so?


----------

